# Bilder in einer msgbox?



## a-freaks (15. April 2005)

Hi


Nich aufregen ich hab vor 2 Tagen erst angefangen vbs zu lernen (nicht vb)
und jetzt wollte ich wissen ob ich auch eine Grafik in eine msgbox einbinden kann?

Wenn jemand was weiß, bitte mit Beispiecode....



cya


----------



## Operator_Jon (15. April 2005)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie sich das in VBS verhält, aber ich würde einfach ein neues Formular basteln, welches genauso aussieht wie eine MsgBox


----------



## a-freaks (16. April 2005)

Wie soll ich das denn "basteln"?
Bitte ein beispiel Code....


----------



## D@nger (17. April 2005)

Hi,
in VBS gibt keine Formulare!


----------



## Operator_Jon (17. April 2005)

Ahhhhh, gut 
Ok, wie gesagt, ich wusste nicht wie es sich da verhält


----------



## a-freaks (18. April 2005)

Und wie kann ich das sonst machen?


----------



## JensG (18. April 2005)

Hi,
das geht mit VBS leider nicht.
Selbst mit VB müsste man selbst
eine Messagebox basteln, und da es in VBS
keine Formulare gibt kannst du auch nix
basteln. 

Jens


----------



## a-freaks (18. April 2005)

Kann ich dann statt der mshbox nur ein Bild erscheinen lassen?
Mir ist die Hauptsache das man ein Bild sehen kann....


----------



## Cenny (21. April 2005)

was willst du denn für ein Bild sehen?
ich meine, bei VB kann man doch auch die Standard-Zeichen (Informationszeichen, Abbruchzeichen) einfügen
Information:

```
MsgBox ("DEIN TEXT!"),vbinformation,"TITEL"
```

Abbruch:

```
MsgBox ("DEIN TEXT!"),vbcritical,"TITEL"
```

weiß aber auhc niht, ob das in VBS geht..


----------

